# Intel Core i5-2400: amd64 or x86?

## Sigma Kappa

Hi,

you are welcome to delete the post with such a trivial question, but I just

need and advice as to the correct numbers: whether it is x86, and if so,

whether 486 or 686.

Thanks.

----------

## honp

It depends for what you need it, but maybe this could help.

http://www.opikdesign.com/kios/procie_kernel/#Core_i7_and_Core_i5.2C_Xeon_55xx

----------

## gerard27

This processor is 64 bit.

So choose amd64.

It's confusing since this is an Intel processor,I know.

AMD were the first to bring a 64 bit processor on the market.

You'll also see x86-64 which is the same.

Gerard.

----------

## HoboSpider

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AMD were the first to bring a 64 bit processor on the market.
> 
> You'll also see x86-64 which is the same.
> ...

 

Actually, Intel was the first to bring a 64 bit processor to the market. AMD was just the first to make a 64-bit extension to the x86.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64#History_of_AMD64

----------

